
Discovering Roman Technology (2011) - tosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/ancient/romans/tech_01.shtml
======
vasilipupkin
wonder why they failed to make further advances? I mean at some point they had
to invent all that technology they had

~~~
wetpaws
Those innovations were generally gradual, incremental and spread over
centuries. They also did not really failed to innovate as Roman empire
transformed into Byzantine empire, and then, eventually to the modern Europe.

